Ask HN: What are some books where you learn by building one project? - pyeu
======
rzzzwilson
There is a book "The Elements of Computing Systems: Building a Modern Computer
from First Principles"[0] that is often called "From NAND to Tetris". This has
you building a computer simulator from the ground up (NAND to Tetris). There
is a website[1] and a Cousera course[2]. And a TED talk[3].

[0] [https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Computing-Systems-
Building-P...](https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Computing-Systems-Building-
Principles/dp/0262640686/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1523367575&sr=8-1&keywords=from+nand+to+tetris&dpID=51h%252BQaiDsvL&preST=_SX218_BO1,204,203,200_QL40_&dpSrc=srch)

[1] [http://nand2tetris.org/](http://nand2tetris.org/)

[2] [https://www.coursera.org/learn/build-a-
computer](https://www.coursera.org/learn/build-a-computer)

[3]
[https://www.ted.com/talks/shimon_schocken_the_self_organizin...](https://www.ted.com/talks/shimon_schocken_the_self_organizing_computer_course/up-
next)

------
mcbetz
\- Full-Stack Vue.js 2 and Laravel 5, you will build a AirBnB clone (PHP, 1)

\- Obey The Testing Goat builds a ToDo app test-driven (Python, 2)

\--

(1) [https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/full-
stack-...](https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/full-stack-
vuejs-2-and-laravel-5)

(2)
[https://www.obeythetestinggoat.com/book/](https://www.obeythetestinggoat.com/book/)

